# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  China desarrolla nueva tecnología de irrigación que ahorra más agua

## Bruno Cillóniz

Los científicos chinos han desarrollado una nueva tecnología de riego, denominada riego de trazas, que consume la mitad de agua que la irrigación por goteo. 
Esta tecnología se basa en el principio de la absorción capilar de la tierra. Si se aplica la técnica, los cultivos tomarán la iniciativa para absorber el agua que necesitan en vez de ser regado de forma pasiva, explicó Zhu Jun, un especialista en riego de la Universidad de Ciencia y Tecnología del Centro de China. 
La parte clave de la tecnología de riego de trazas es un grifo de control de agua, que consiste en tuberías capilares con una buena capacidad de desviar el agua y trazar unas cuantiosas capas con unas funciones de filtrado, indicó Zhu en un comunicado de prensa dado a conocer el martes en la ciudad de Wuhan, la capital de la provincia central china de Hubei. 
El grifo de control de agua se sitúa alrededor de las raíces de un cultivo, y puede percibir la subida o caída del nivel de agua en la tierra y regar según corresponda, mientras que la capa de trazas de filtración localizada dentro del grifo evitará el bloqueo de los tubos capilares, añadió. 
La tecnología recurre al principio de la absorción capilar de la tierra para reajustar automáticamente la cantidad de agua suministrada a los cultivos, mantener un nivel estable de agua en la tierra y reducir la evaporación y la fuga del líquido bajo tierra. De esta manera se mejora la eficiencia en su uso, de acuerdo con el experto. 
Desde 2007, los compañeros de Zhu han realizado unas pruebas de campo de la tecnología en cultivos, invernaderos, huertos y bosques en Beijing, la región autónoma uygur de Xinjiang, la región autónoma de Mongolia Interior y la región autónoma de la etnia zhuang de Guangxi. 
Los rábanos cultivados con la nueva tecnología también fueron de una calidad mejor y fueron bien acogidos en el mercado, dijo Bai Yongjiang, un campesino de la capital china que comenzó a utilizar la tecnología en 2009. 
La tecnología de riego de trazas presume de unos mayores beneficios en comparación con la tecnología de riego de goteo de Israel, ya que consume menos agua y mejora la producción de los cultivos, opinó Li Zuojun, subdirector del Instituto de Investigación de Política Ambiental y de Recursos, adscrito al Centro de Investigación de Desarrollo del Consejo de Estado, el gabinete chino. 
La tecnología puede proteger y ampliar la superficie de las tierras cultivadas de China y mejorar las condiciones ecológicas de las regiones áridas del país, según Li.  *Fuente: peopledaily.com.cn | En Agriculturers.com*Temas similares: Sembradora de papas- Grimme GL 32 F - NUEVA TECNOLOGÍA INIA Arequipa aplica novedoso sistema de cultivo de arroz que ahorra agua INIA desarrolla nueva variante de maíz para forrajes SISTEMA DE IRRIGACION PORTATIL , RIEGO TECNIFICADO PORTABLE , POR ASPERSION TRANSPORTABLE CON MOTOBOMBA ASPERSORES MANGUERAS TUBERIAS - DE SACAR Y PONER - AHORRA AGUA Y MANO  EN TU TERRENO AGRICOLA INIA desarrolla nueva variante de maíz para forrajes

----------


## Walter Condezo

Saludos Bruno.
Muchas gracias por el artículo sobre esta nueva tecnología de riego.
Quienes trabajamos con riego, es interesante esta tecnología, te agradezco cualquier otra información al respecto, la publiques en el portal de Agroforum.
Atentamente
Walter Condezo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Saludos Bruno.
> Muchas gracias por el artículo sobre esta nueva tecnología de riego.
> Quienes trabajamos con riego, es interesante esta tecnología, te agradezco cualquier otra información al respecto, la publiques en el portal de Agroforum.
> Atentamente
> Walter Condezo

 Estimado Walter, estaré atento a cualquier otra información sobre esta tecnología para darla a conocer aquí mismo, y lo mismo te pido a ti si consigues más información al respecto por favor. Gracias y estamos en contacto. Saludos.

----------

